# Visa for Russia



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Am a travelling consultant.

New client has asked that I travel to St. Petersburg and another central city for a couple of days.

American living in London. Can your provide guidance on best way to get travel visa?

Brob


----------



## apostille (Jun 8, 2016)

brob said:


> Am a travelling consultant.
> 
> New client has asked that I travel to St. Petersburg and another central city for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Just contact Russian Embassy, it is easy way to know exactly. He can get visa if he lives in the UK permanently


----------

